# Dog attacked Hedgehog



## Frodo's Mama (Nov 10, 2014)

So, today I was out of my room for 5 minutes and I thought I close my door so my dog couldn't get in. Turns out, it wasn't shut tightly, so when I came back in, I saw my dog visciously trying to attack my hedgehog. Now, he won't put his quills down and it seems like I've lost his trust? Will he be fine in the morning? He now hisses, clicks, and jumps at even the littlest sounds. PLEASE HELP!!! I just love him so much and I'm just about to kill that god **** dog. Also... He's moving REALLY slow... Is his leg possibly broken? Is he injured? Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, you will need to take him to the vet. If you can find an emergency vet that is open, I think this is enough of an emergency to constitute the cost. Dogs have terrible bites and when they attack, they can be vicious. Quills can only protect him so much. It might take him a while to gain back your trust as well. You will need to patient in his time of need and give him lots of TLC. 

Please do not punish your dog though. He/she is just doing what they do. Dogs go after prey and many breeds were bred to go after small animals such as rabbits or rats. Not far from the size of a hedgehog.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He needs to see a vet asap. Not only can a dog break bones and do internal damage, dog bites can also get infected. 

It's going to take time for your hedgehog to relax. 

I assume your hedgehog is in an open topped cage? Since you have a dog that will attack him, you need a 100% dog proof cage. The Ferret Nation or Critter Nation offer the most protection against other pets. As you have discovered, keeping a rooms door closed doesn't always work.


----------



## Frodo's Mama (Nov 10, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Yes, you will need to take him to the vet. If you can find an emergency vet that is open, I think this is enough of an emergency to constitute the cost. Dogs have terrible bites and when they attack, they can be vicious. Quills can only protect him so much. It might take him a while to gain back your trust as well. You will need to patient in his time of need and give him lots of TLC.
> 
> Please do not punish your dog though. He/she is just doing what they do. Dogs go after prey and many breeds were bred to go after small animals such as rabbits or rats. Not far from the size of a hedgehog.





Nancy said:


> He needs to see a vet asap. Not only can a dog break bones and do internal damage, dog bites can also get infected.
> 
> It's going to take time for your hedgehog to relax.
> 
> I assume your hedgehog is in an open topped cage? Since you have a dog that will attack him, you need a 100% dog proof cage. The Ferret Nation or Critter Nation offer the most protection against other pets. As you have discovered, keeping a rooms door closed doesn't always work.


Thank you both. I took him to the emergency vet and they said he was fine and that it looked my my dog didn't get to him, just that he was very scared. He does have some mites so I got some stuff for him, but thanks again!


----------

